# 2011 Christmas Photo Contest!



## LarryT

2011 Christmas photo contest. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html

Pictures should be taken with a Christmas theme in mind. One entry per household and no Photoshop please! The deadline for submitting pictures is December 21st. There will be a poll where everyone may cast a vote but a panel of five judges from around the world will make the final decision to prevent cheating.

The polls will open December 22nd and close on New Year's Day. The top 20 vote getters and two wildcard picks will move on to the judging round. Winners will be declared on January 2, 2012.

Pictures may be sent to: [email protected] When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hedgehog's name. The 1st place winner may choose a Carolina Storm Wheel or a Storm Bucket Wheel withfree shipping. 2nd and 3rd place winners may also choose between a Carolina Storm Wheel or a Storm Bucket Wheel but must pay for shipping. Everyone who enters the contest is entitled to a $5 discount off either wheel they choose to buy.


----------



## Christemo

Can't wait until I get back to Amelia and start brainstorming.


----------



## shetland

How wonderful! Thank you Larry! And I get to look at all of the fabulous pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT

shetland said:


> How wonderful! Thank you Larry! And I get to look at all of the fabulous pictures!!!!!!!


Already have our first entry!


----------



## zorropirate

Oh goodness!!!

I came across the out-takes I had taken with Daisy for last year, made me cry of course... she was such a nut checking out the elves. 

Anyhoo... Annie and Chloe will make an appearance this year I am sure! As Chloe tells me she wouldn't mind having a fancy coloured wheel too!!

(She's taken to the big CSW well... I still can't get over how big she is compared to Daisy/Annie... she fills the wheel, Chloe is a hedige tank!!!)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Am I allowed to enter? o.o I have such cute ideas in mind. <3


----------



## LarryT

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Am I allowed to enter? o.o I have such cute ideas in mind. <3


Yes everyone can enter even past champions.  I do ask that no one enters the same pic they entered in last years contest.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

LarryT said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to enter? o.o I have such cute ideas in mind. <3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone can enter even past champions.  I do ask that no one enters the same pic they entered in last years contest.
Click to expand...

Oo I like the word champion D; lol haha fair enough.


----------



## Pooki3

what about jewish hedgies?


----------



## LarryT

Pooki3 said:


> what about jewish hedgies?


 Anything with a winter/holiday theme is fine.


----------



## trixie557

Lol I ttok Mumm-Ra to bass Pro shop to have his picture with santa and my 3 dogs... best picture ever... I'll have to brainstorm for the contest


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 4 entries already  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Up to 6 awesome entries! :mrgreen: Please keep them coming still 3 weeks left to send them to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## shetland

Ohhhhhhhh the Christmas pictures are just wonderful. I enjoy them so much! How I wish Pennsylvania would change its laws. Not only would I purchase Larry's beautiful babies, I would enter all the contests too. Oh well, I will just have to be content cheering everyone else on for now. I would like some new videos Larry; like I know you already only have one million things to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heeeeeeeeee I really do appreciate all the extra work everyone does in the contests and calenders and forums and sites.


----------



## LarryT

shetland said:


> I would like some new videos Larry; .


Here's a video of one of my 3 litters of puppies  
http://www.youtube.com/user/LarryTofCSH ... 7SDf6UCBwA
Few more videos on Tootsie's puppy page www.thomasonratterriers.com


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Omg these entries are soo good so far! 
Random but can the photo be with Santa? I'm taking her in a week or so to get pictures with Santa and was kinda hoping if it came out good to use that.
Or hedgie only pics?


----------



## LarryT

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Omg these entries are soo good so far!
> Random but can the photo be with Santa? I'm taking her in a week or so to get pictures with Santa and was kinda hoping if it came out good to use that.
> Or hedgie only pics?


 That would be awesome! :mrgreen: Long as it's not photoshopped it's cool.


----------



## LarryT

Needs a bump!


----------



## LarryT

We have hit the wall no new entires in a few days  , please get to snapping and send them pics to [email protected]  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 13 outstanding pictures!! Please keep em coming to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## Lilysmommy

I'll be submitting a picture, just have to find the prop I want to use.


----------



## LarryT

Up to 15!  Keep em coming! http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Up to 17  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## moxieberry

I wish I could enter, but we won't be getting our hedgie until a little after Christmas! And we still need a wheel, too, haha. Oh well, good luck to everyone who enters! :]


----------



## LarryT

Up to 19! Send them pics to [email protected] time is running out!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

20 and counting! Please get them pics sent to [email protected] time is running out and i'm praying for 50 entries!!  http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## TeddysMommy

I'm going to enter, let me just finish up taking pictures.


----------



## LarryT

Up to 26! Time is running out so get them pics sent to [email protected] please!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I got Opals pic with santa. I just gotta scan it on the computer. Which I hope to do tomorrow or the day after.  It's so cute. x]


----------



## LarryT

Up to 32!! Only 18 more to get to 50!! Please send them pics to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## shetland

Come on everybody! I am looking at these gorgeous pictures over and over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Sent mine in. =D So excitedddd.


----------



## LarryT

Up to 38!! Only a few more days left to get those pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## nibletsmom

Little Niblet was less than thrilled about the photo shoot so he hid in the huge Christmas bow but once I told him that there would be a potential new wheel and maybe some extra treats if he won...I did manage to get a little peek of his face through the bow!! hehe.

Niblet says Good Luck to all of his fellow prickly friends and Merry Christmas!


----------



## DexterTheHog

nibletsmom said:


> Little Niblet was less than thrilled about the photo shoot so he hid in the huge Christmas bow but once I told him that there would be a potential new wheel and maybe some extra treats if he won...I did manage to get a little peek of his face through the bow!! hehe.
> 
> Niblet says Good Luck to all of his fellow prickly friends and Merry Christmas!


that picture is so cute, i literally giggled out loud


----------



## LarryT

Up to 43! :mrgreen:

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## SweetieAya

I was happy to get to send mine in today!
I missed the last contest so I made sure to enter this one. C:


----------



## TeddysMommy

got my pictures taken! I just have to upload and send it in, expect it today


----------



## LarryT

Up to 47!! Still a few days left to get those pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Up to 52!! :mrgreen: Still have a few days to get those pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## casxcore

Aah!! I just saw this. Looks like I know what Walter & I will be working on when I get home from work today. This is an amazing idea and all of the pictures are absolutely adorable! So excited


----------



## LarryT

We are up to 56!! This is the last day to get those pics sent to [email protected] voting will start tomorrow!!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Voting has begun! Very easy no signing up!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Still time to vote! No signup is required! Over 900 votes so far!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

Voting ends at 12:00pm noon est! The panel of judges will be declaring the winners sometime on 1/2/12!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2011.html


----------



## LarryT

The Winners have been declared!
Everyone that entered is entitled to $5 off either wheel they choose to buy, just email me at [email protected] for an invoice

The winner is Odin with a combined 20pts. Wins choice of wheel with free shipping,contact me for details.

In 2nd place we have Mana with 23 pts. Wins choice of wheel but must pay shipping,contact me for details.

3rd goes to Dexter with 24 pts. Wins choice of wheel but must pay shipping,contact me for details.

4th goes to Maizy with 26pts. Maizy was 1st on two of the judges scorecards, the most and that wins choice of wheel but must pay shipping,contact me for details.

5th goes to Andre with 32pts. Andre won the poll with 97 votes and wins choice of wheel but must pay shipping,contact me for details.

6. Nuflix 42pts
7. Ashiki 49 pts
8. Oliver 55 pts
9. Spencer 58 pts
10. HR Hufnpuf 58 pts
11. Henry 61 pts
12. Prince Caspain 64 pts
13. Scamper 67 pts
14. Harley 67 pts
15.Opal 69 pts
16. Adley 70 pts
17. Yumi 73 pts
18. Niblet 76 pts
19. Walter 77pts
20. Meme(RIP Sweet Girl) 81pts
21. Muffin 85pts
22. Pricklepot 88pts


----------



## shetland

Congratulations to Odin, all of the hedgie winners, and all of the entrants who are winners in their own right. I enjoyed viewing the pictures over and over throughout the holiday season. Larry, it is so generous of you to provide the winners with your fabulous wheels! It represents money, time, effort, caring and commitment to the world of hedgies. Thank you to the judges for their time in the most difficult task of selecting winners. I wish everyone a most Happy New Year!


----------



## DexterTheHog

Ahhh!! Yay!! So excited!!! Thank you, judges!! Congrats to everyone!


----------

